# Late Night Trouble



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

Vino is now 10 weeks and we have had him for 4 weeks. He is FANTASTIC at ringing our bell we have for him on the door to go outside and go to the bathroom. He is good all day long every day but late at night he not only becomes an energy monster his peeing inside is out of control. You can take him out and he pees inside 3 minutes later, and then again 15 minutes later. He knows its wrong because if he sees that you noticed him peeing he runs scared. Should i take away his water or make him sleep earlier? I work evenings so i get home around 1030PM. Any advice?


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We try to minimize the amount of water Holley has after 8pm. Her bedtime is usually around 10:30pm. But this also depends on activities. If she has gone to training (which is later in the evening) then she has it for as long as she wants it, as well as if she is being very playful/active later at night. We just know to take her out a few more times than normal before bed. She has gotten alot better as she has gotten older so I try to leave the bowl down more.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Fox_Trot

I cannot advocate restricting water from a 10 week old. I actually don't believe it should be done for any dog regardless of age without very careful thought and consideration. Too much potential for serious issues there.

At 10 weeks old he is going to pee alot, I mean alot. Anytime he is not actively engaged in eating, playing, or sleeping, he is getting ready to go to the bathroom. 
In a week or two you'll probably start to see marked improvement, if not have the vet do a check on him and see if he has a little bladder infection going on.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Is there any way you can confine him to one room with you? I think that if he can pee out of sight he is much more likely to do it. When I brought Kobi home, he was always in the room with me with the door closed. Never allowed to roam freely throughout the house until he was much older. This helped because I could see the warning signs of an oncoming accident and also if he did have an accident I could clean it up quicker and take him outside.


----------



## cookhamjames (Sep 9, 2010)

10 week olds do pee a lot. Sometimes they do as they should and ring bels or sit by the back door but when they are playing or excited they forget. Nelson is now 6 months and hasn't had an accident in months. However it was a long hard road with constant preserverence to get to where we are. You'll get there too. Our biggest mistake was expecting so much so early.


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks guys, we have decided to leave his water there for as long as he wants. He does pee and drink alot but it slowly, we think, is getting better. We just forget he is only 10 weeks and he is not our older Vizsla who knows things.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I know someone on this forum said it and I think it is the truth.... anytime the puppy stops doing something, anything, he is going to pee.


----------



## Lukesmama (Jan 3, 2011)

When luke was very young we started taking away the water bowl after his last meal, around 7 pm per our vet recommendation. That allowed us to go up to 4 hrs between potty breaks overnight, and no accidents! We started stretching the time between breaks very slowly adding a half hour every five to 7 days. After Luke became 5 months we take him out to potty at 10 pm and he sleeps until 6:30. 
Luke has never had a urinary infection.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, I think what Gunnr was getting at was that if you're going to consider it, you should consider it carefully. Consulting with a vet about it first as Lukesmama did would be a way of being careful and prudent. My guess is that water being freely available throughout the rest of the day would prevent the dog from having problems because the dog would just drink more the next morning to make up for it being limited at night, but only a vet can really say for sure what's medically okay.


----------

